# If you have a big dick, looks don’t matter



## Jerryterry129 (Jul 23, 2021)

And when you have a big dick, you realize how pointless ltrs and marriage is, you realize that every girl is cheating by the amount girls you made cheat in less than 5 mins

and with all the girls you have, you don’t even want an ltr lmao. Like when you have girls throwing themselves at you the thought of an ltr would not enter your mind

I mean looks matter whenever you don’t show your dick sure, but the second i send a dick pic all of that is out the door. And I always send a dick pic as first message. No small talk

I see the clips that *tails black pill* uploads of girls “freaking” out over chad. That’s literally nothing. Those clips don’t compare in the slightest to how females act for big d. Tails would probably be mind blown by some of the videos I got and how these girls talk lmao


----------



## vforvendetta (Jul 23, 2021)

I have a 17 cm with 15 girth honestly i cant hold it with my hands


----------



## gamma (Jul 23, 2021)

At what size starts to be considered big?


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 23, 2021)

gamma said:


> At what size starts to be considered big?


6.5-7bp statistically


----------



## subhuman incel (Jul 23, 2021)

i have a micropenis so i can confirm


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 23, 2021)

gamma said:


> At what size starts to be considered big?


Bigger than me so 10 inches


----------



## vforvendetta (Jul 23, 2021)

The good thing about being very girthy is that it doesnt matter if the pussy is tight ir not bit if its very tight thats a problem because u will never have sex with and if are married u will divorce😂


----------



## newperson (Jul 23, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> And I always send a dick pic as first message. No small talk


hahahah


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 23, 2021)

vforvendetta said:


> 17 with 15 girth and honestly i al trying to erect it but i cant feel horny anymore right now so thatts cold if u dont have the girth then its over


What the fuck man I was eating


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 23, 2021)

Cope


----------



## vforvendetta (Jul 23, 2021)

delphabot said:


> What the fuck man I was eating


Lol what an emoji do u know in this photi its not full erected and its exactly 14cm girth and 14.5 length 
Full erection will have more 1 cm girth and more 2.5 cm length but i am glad about it whatever


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 23, 2021)

vforvendetta said:


> Lol what an emoji do u know in this photi its not full erected and its exactly 14cm girth and 14.5 length
> Full erection will have more 1 cm girth and more 2.5 cm length but i am glad about it whatever


Dude cool whatever why the fuck did you just post a pic of it though nobody wants to see that Jesus fucking Christ you’re talking about your dick like it’s on the back of a Major League Baseball card


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 23, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> And when you have a big dick, you realize how pointless ltrs and marriage is, you realize that every girl is cheating by the amount girls you made cheat in less than 5 mins
> 
> and with all the girls you have, you don’t even want an ltr lmao. Like when you have girls throwing themselves at you the thought of an ltr would not enter your mind
> 
> ...


Lmao what's your size?

and show some screenshots of how these girls act


----------



## vforvendetta (Jul 23, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Dude cool whatever why the fuck did you just post a pic of it though nobody wants to see that Jesus fucking Christ you’re talking about your dick like it’s on the back of a Major League Baseball card


Yes amd i am sure because i have a 98 percentile size so why shouldnot i talk ? At least my girth is 99.5 percentile


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Jul 23, 2021)

Dick > face




Spoiler: proof











]


----------



## dirtydorito (Jul 23, 2021)

u retarded? how the fuck are they gonna know you have a big dick unless you bring them to bed first? and how will you bring them to bed? with your face 

unless you legit just pop your dick out in public or show a dick bulge 24/7 which is aspie as fuck


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 23, 2021)

vforvendetta said:


> Yes amd i am sure because i have a 98 percentile size so why shouldnot i talk ? At least my girth is 99.5 percentile


That’s wonderful mate, I really am happy for you 

Can you not post pictures of it though without a spoiler, I know what a big dick looks like already because I have one so I don’t need to open a thread and see one at random, speaking on behalf of more than just myself I imagine


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 23, 2021)

VeryFuglyNiyguhs said:


> Dick > face



the real moggers have dick and face harmony by having dick faces


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Jul 23, 2021)

gamma said:


> At what size starts to be considered big?


prob 7 maybe

im 8.1x6 bone pressed rite on the dot. (No exageration and confirmed I’m measuring right)Used to be 7.5 but I jelqed to 8.1

Also sometimes it Depends on ur proportions. A 6’6 dude with a 7 inch d will look small compared to a 5’8 dude with 7 inch d. I’m not 5’8 or 6’6. More in the middle

I also go small hands so girls guess my dick at 11 inches sometimes lmao

Last but not least, everyone can easily gain an inch with jelqing


----------



## Deleted member 14157 (Jul 23, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> And when you have a big dick, you realize how pointless ltrs and marriage is, you realize that every girl is cheating by the amount girls you made cheat in less than 5 mins
> 
> and with all the girls you have, you don’t even want an ltr lmao. Like when you have girls throwing themselves at you the thought of an ltr would not enter your mind
> 
> ...


this is fucking cap
i'd rather be chico lachowski with a 3 inch dong than be a subhuman with an 8 incher


----------



## Deleted member 14157 (Jul 23, 2021)

vforvendetta said:


> 17 with 15 girth and honestly i al trying to erect it but i cant feel horny anymore right now so thatts cold if u dont have the girth then its over


unimpressive cock


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Jul 24, 2021)

This has been said everywhere before, but 

If girls don't know your size, it doesn't matter. This is for people who are already sexually active. And good looks _always_ count. Always always always always always.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 24, 2021)

vforvendetta said:


> 17 with 15 girth and honestly i al trying to erect it but i cant feel horny anymore right now so thatts cold if u dont have the girth then its over


Looks like a 6 inch cock doesnt look good enough tbh might pleasure an asian girl, or depending on their vaginas


----------



## randomvanish (Jul 24, 2021)

weaselsandmonkeys said:


> 3 inch dong


----------



## vforvendetta (Jul 24, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> Looks like a 6 inch cock doesnt look good enough tbh might pleasure an asian girl, or depending on their vaginas


Dont u understand ? Read my comment again


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 24, 2021)

vforvendetta said:


> Dont u understand ? Read my comment again


Ah ok, however you need to girthmax, girth is more important than length. No girl wants a pencil dick, need's girth to stretch their pussy so they feel more pleasure.


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Jul 24, 2021)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> This has been said everywhere before, but
> 
> If girls don't know your size, it doesn't matter. This is for people who are already sexually active. And good looks _always_ count. Always always always always always.



wrong. Just lmfao

we live in a tinder world. There’s apps where you can send your dick pic as the first message

all you literally have to do is send a d pic lmao.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 24, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> wrong. Just lmfao
> 
> we live in a tinder world. There’s apps where you can send your dick pic as the first message
> 
> ...


Exactly, girls are just natural liars. Watch what they do and not what they say. Their brains are wired differently.


----------



## khvirgin (Jul 24, 2021)

pics of those girls going crazy?


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Jul 24, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> wrong. Just lmfao
> 
> we live in a tinder world. There’s apps where you can send your dick pic as the first message
> 
> all you literally have to do is send a d pic lmao.


They wouldn't swipe you in the first place without good looks


----------



## Real (Jul 24, 2021)

Kinda useless thread so far without screenshots of reactions (just the text reactions) i imagine
But screenshots would make it 5stars


----------



## metagross (Jul 24, 2021)

Calling Larp on this. Post proof.


----------



## vforvendetta (Jul 24, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> Ah ok, however you need to girthmax, girth is more important than length. No girl wants a pencil dick, need's girth to stretch their pussy so they feel more pleasure.


U son of the botch i jave 15 cm gorth no girl can hold it this photo is with no erection


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 24, 2021)

vforvendetta said:


> U son of the botch i jave 15 cm gorth no girl can hold it this photo is with no erection


cap


----------



## vforvendetta (Jul 24, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> cap


Okay okay i am am asshole just because i reply u


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 24, 2021)

And how can you prove to the girl you have a big-dick?

Makes no sense

She doesn't know you have a big-dick until you have got her

How are you gonna get her tho?

Low IQ maxing


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 24, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> And how can you prove to the girl you have a big-dick?
> 
> Makes no sense
> 
> ...


Nope 
Show a bulge


----------



## Deleted member 13945 (Jul 24, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> And how can you prove to the girl you have a big-dick?
> 
> Makes no sense
> 
> ...


werent you gonna delete your account


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 24, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Nope
> Show a bulge



Make a real point


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 24, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Make a real point


Seriously wear tight pants and flaunt it


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 24, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> And how can you prove to the girl you have a big-dick?
> 
> Makes no sense
> 
> ...


High dimorphism. Masculine looking niggas just look like they have a big dick


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 24, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> High dimorphism. Masculine looking niggas just look like they have a big dick


Ok


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 24, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> High dimorphism. Masculine looking niggas just look like they have a big dick



Exactly and who generally looks like they are highly dimorphic?

Chads?

And/or normies with 6'2+ height

These are the only two ways you can run big-dick game, if you have one

Chads have the bone-mass, brow-ridges etc to subliminally tell the girl he is big

Normies that are 6'2 also the same (Granted their shoulder-frame isn't terrible)

This is actually where pretty boys are disadvantaged. I can remember from when I was, I always got the cute appeal. I was dimorphic to girls sub 5'4 in height, but otherwise, no. Still got taller but it was much harder work and a lower hit-rate

If you aren't 6'2+ as a normie then there is absolutely no-way you can tell her you have a big-dick without actually announcing it in a joking way, which I've heard my mate do on the phone to a girl one time

There are normies with more dimorphic face's and cavemen skulls, I suppose it kinda would work for them GRANTED they have the swag bad boy charisma


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 24, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Ok


not really about chad facially, but people with big frames or 8 inch wrists. some girls in highschool kept slapping my ass in lunchline and said that I probably had a big dick, and i'm not even tall, only 5'10


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 27, 2021)

vforvendetta said:


> The good thing about being very girthy is that it doesnt matter if the pussy is tight ir not bit if its very tight thats a problem because u will never have sex with and if are married u will divorce😂


Would u say 5.5 inch girth is perfect then, thick but not too thick?


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Aug 2, 2021)

literally today I had like 2 girls with there boyfriends in there profile pic beg for my duck and go crazy. Both 20-23



one was in a “open relationship” when I asked if she would cheat on her bf and her response was “I can do whatever I want honey” lmao



lmao at any dude in a relationship. AWALT. 99.99999% of women are cheating and 100% have cheated at least once or twice in the span of 2 months


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Aug 6, 2021)

Face over everything nigga

Height dick frame body NT is all cope without face

Face is the very first gate then come the rest


----------



## Lawton88 (Aug 6, 2021)

Ron Jeremy wouldn't be sitting in jail if that was true.


----------



## Lars (Aug 7, 2021)

Deleted member 6908 said:


> And how can you prove to the girl you have a big-dick?
> 
> Makes no sense
> 
> ...


snapchat


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 7, 2021)

that is just bullshit
sending dick picks as first message does not work with most girls


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Aug 7, 2021)

vforvendetta said:


> I have a 17 cm with 15 girth honestly i cant hold it with my hands


Is the head also 15cm or smaller? No homo bro


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Aug 7, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Would u say 5.5 inch girth is perfect then, thick but not too thick?


Honestly depends on the girl, some are loose other really tight. It's probably ideal for the most amount of girls but 6 inch girth mogs it tbh.


----------



## Constantin Denis (Aug 7, 2021)

Thing is if you have subhuman face you won't get to use that big dick


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Aug 7, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> that is just bullshit
> sending dick picks as first message does not work with most girls




7-8 out of 10 girls I message respond positively


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 7, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> 7-8 out of 10 girls I message respond positively


where do you do it? with what account. tell everything


----------



## Incoming (Aug 7, 2021)

cope. You think jb's wanna get stretched out by an actual 8x6 if it belongs to some ugly ogre or reccessed joke? Only roasties, older women and size queens *might* fuck you based on dick size alone.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Aug 8, 2021)

Boldandbeautiful said:


> Honestly depends on the girl, some are loose other really tight. It's probably ideal for the most amount of girls but 6 inch girth mogs it tbh.


Yeah I imagine 6inch girth can be difficult to fuck some girls with, and probs no chances for quickies either


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Aug 8, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Yeah I imagine 6inch girth can be difficult to fuck some girls with, and probs no chances for quickies either


Would rather mog and inflict pain then give her pleasure. I purposefully cervic bash. But just imagine how good it feels to actually pull a pussy apart with your girth..


----------



## Alexand (Aug 13, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> Ah ok, however you need to girthmax, girth is more important than length. No girl wants a pencil dick, need's girth to stretch their pussy so they feel more pleasure.


What exercises / routine / regimen is good for girth ?


----------

